# fluorocarbon mainline



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

I have read different things about using fluorocarbon as your main line. I would like some of your _personal opinions_ on the subject. I have used it before with decent success, however I would just like to hear others input. Thanks!


----------



## CARL510ISLE (Jan 8, 2010)

It's difficult to use for float fishing because it sinks and any line touching the water will drag much worse than mono. It's fine for bottom bouncing but I don't know too many guys who only bottom bounce.

For steelheading, Fluoro is best used as leader/tippet and is definitely not necessary as mainline. I only use it for it's lack of visivility in water. Typically, Steelhead could care less what's more than a few feet from the bait/fly as long as it's not highly obnoxious, visible, and loud. 

C510I 

C510I


----------



## Steel Cranium (Aug 22, 2005)

CARL510ISLE said:


> Typically, Steelhead could care less what's more than a few feet from the bait/fly as long as it's not highly obnoxious, visible, and loud.
> 
> C510I


I have fished next to a few guys who would fit this description, and they still caught fish...

Fluorocarbon mainline, no. Sinks too much. I use a fluorocarbon leader only when the conditions dictate (clear water) when using a mono mainline. Less knots for stronger line strength. I don't like using a braid mainline (no stretch, sometimes questionable abrasion resistance) but would always use a fluorocarbon leader when using braid.


----------



## Alter (Apr 8, 2004)

I rarely even bothered with using fluoro for leaders on my spinning gear last year. I've worried less and less about leaders every year that I've fished for steelhead as I've got to know the fish better. I don't spin fish much but when I do this year I'll be using Berkley XL 8-10 mono as my mainline and while I'll pack some fluoro for leaders I won't bother with it unless I'm getting out fished by people using leaders.

On a similar note, I find it funny that guys worry about fish seeing their leader but don't worry about loading their mainline with a heavy shot pattern. Do they seriously think the fish will be scared of their line but not that trail of lead floating in the water pointing to their bait?

Steve


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Theres no need really. It can be both overkill and expensive and is, IMO, totally unecessary. A flouro leader 18 to 24" should suffice. I also do not think that flouros have the durability qualities as some of the monos on the market today and it generally sinks....specialty monos that float, are abbrasion resistant, less stretch and smaller diameters and most of all very affordable and reasonably priced are the way to go for "mainline". My .02


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks guys. Just looking for some input as I put my setup together.


----------



## RiverDoc (Mar 12, 2010)

Leader's are a necessary evil. I too can go without leaders for a short time; however, if you have an expensive or high quality mainline, leaders and swivel will help reduce line twist and save your mainline. RiverDoc


----------

